# Wanted brompton/mezzo/dahon.



## bike_madness (4 Jan 2009)

Anyone happen to have a brompton/mezzo/dahon? Located in central london? If you do, i would swap you for my claud butler. 

[FONT=&quot]This bike has been built using the best parts. Racing rims, specialized tyres/ grips, aluminium claud butler frame and has 9-3gears. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I am located in *central London*. (only offer if you are caperable of meeting up in central london.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Please check out the picture. MORE PICTURES IF INTERESTED.[/FONT]
Cannot upload picture since the file is too big.

[FONT=&quot]http://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o360/nameless2k8/bike5.jpg[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## bike_madness (5 Jan 2009)

Would also accept any other good fold up bike. Thanks


----------



## mickle (5 Jan 2009)

We may have some lightly used Dahons for sale. 

We wouldn't want your old bike though I'm afraid.


----------



## spandex (5 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> We may have some lightly used Dahons for sale.
> 
> We wouldn't want your old bike though I'm afraid.




And a Dawes king pin


----------



## bike_madness (6 Jan 2009)

looking for a swap


----------



## jay clock (6 Jan 2009)

folding bikes tend be in big demand. I do not use mine often, but now I have it I would never get rid of it. A decent folder will be £400-500 new. With no disrespect for your Claud Butler it does not look worth that so any swap would need cash from your side


----------

